# Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)



## kspr (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Boardis #h,
es geht um folgendes. Mein Vater und ich haben uns einen Wohnwagen gekauft und werden diesen morgen nach Stavoren bringen um ihn dort auf einem "Campingplatz" im Yachthafen stehen zu lassen. 


Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung was die Angelei in und um Stavoren betrifft? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar 


mfg
kspr


----------



## stuhli (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)*

Fahre morgen auch Richtung Stavoren...

http://www.webconceptennoord.nl/bed...ovincie=&pagina=aanmelding&plaats=&taal=duits

hier kannste den Vispas bekommen ...


----------



## kspr (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)*

Hallo Stuhli,
meinen Vispas habe ich bereits schon mehrere Jahre und Verlängere diesen immer  trotzdem danke für den Tip wobei du in Stavoren selbst oder auch in Hindeloopen einen Vispas bekommst, dafür brauchst du nicht extra nach Sneek fahren.

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende wieder nach Stavoren fahren da unser Wohnwagen+Vorzelt erfolgreich aufgebaut ist.....was eine Arbeit 

Die Ersten tollen Hechtspots habe ich auch schon entdeckt....ich freue mich schon wenn die Schonzeit endlich vorrüber ist. 

Meine "Platznachbarn" haben von Sam auf So. nacht eine tolle 1,7KG Schleie gefangen und berichteten mir das ein Super Fischbestand im Kanal und den umliegenden Grachten herrscht 

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein odere andere Boardi der auch in dieser Nähe fischt?! 

lg
kspr


----------



## stuhli (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)*

Hey, 
war jetzt über Pfingsten in Molkwerum auf nem Campingplatz und hab da auch schon gut in den Grachten gefangen. Hab dort viel mit der Stipprute gesessen und auch viele kleine rausgeholt. Nebenbei noch eine Grundangel rausgeworfen, an der mir n 70cm Karpfen nen schönen Kampf geliefert hat. Ich saß übrigends an dem Kanal zwischen Molkverum und Koudum.

Angelzubehör kannst du direkt in Molkverum kaufen. Der Ort hat genau 2 Geschäfte: einen Bäcker und einen Angelladen |supergri genial


Viel Spass noch bei deinen nächsten Angelausflügen da oben#6


----------



## kspr (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)*



stuhli schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich saß übrigends an dem Kanal zwischen Molkverum und Koudum.


 
Ahh dann weiß ich glaub ich sogar ganz genau wo...zur einen seite gracht dann ein kleines stück wiese, eine schmale str. und auf der anderen straßenseite gelegentlich häuser oder bauernhöfe mit ein paar brücken richtung koudum....ist es diese gracht?


Falls ja täuscht mich mein auge ja doch nicht so und ich sollte diesen abschnitt mal intensiv befischen


----------



## stuhli (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Stavoren (Friesland)*

ja, ganz genau
kannst du dir ja auch mal bei Google Earth anschauen...
Position ist: 52°54'35.73 N und 5°25'34,03 O
haben uns da 2 Angelplätze "hergerichtet", sprich Gras und Schilf plattgetreten. Da war es halt windstiller als direkt am Deich oder auf freiem Feld. Wenn du nächste Woche da mal vorbeischauen möchtest, wirste sicherlich noch was vorfinden. Besonders morgens so bis 11-12 Uhr haben wir gut gefangen, danach hats stark nachgelassen.

Liebe Grüße


----------

